
Facebook Open-Sources CraftAssist Framework for AI Assistants in Minecraft - panabee
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/10/facebook-minecraft-ai/
======
mdaniel
press release: [https://ai.facebook.com/blog/craftassist-platform-for-
collab...](https://ai.facebook.com/blog/craftassist-platform-for-
collaborative-minecraft-bots/)

the paper: [https://research.fb.com/publications/craftassist-a-
framework...](https://research.fb.com/publications/craftassist-a-framework-
for-dialogue-enabled-interactive-agents/)

the code:
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/craftassist](https://github.com/facebookresearch/craftassist)

